# Chain Catcher Options



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

Now that we have three chain guards or chain catchers on the market, the original K Edge, KCNC, and now Rotor can anyone suggest one over the other?


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have this one on my triple touring rig and love it. You can adjust it's lateral possition just like a front derailleur so it will always work but never get in the way of shifting.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CH409Z14-N+Gear+Jump+Start+Chain+Deflector.aspx?SSAID=198698


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

'Av a look here

It works on Specialized with SRAM. Yet to be installed on other frames. Victims for my prototype are wanted.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Make your own:

http://www.roadbikerider.com/bookstore.htm#How_to_Make_a_Chain_Catcher

How to Make a Chain Catcher, 2nd Ed. by John Marsh

$3.99 Subtitle: And Never Worry About a 'Suicide Shift' Again. That's right, you never again need to fear the chain overshooting the small chainring and falling onto the frame. The solution is in this fully illustrated eArticle, showing you how to easily make a 100% effective chain catcher (pictured here) just like the ones used on pro racing bikes. The second edition, published in November 2009, includes additional tips and guidance for making a chain catcher for a bike with triple chainrings. 13 pages with 22 color photos & illustrations. [PDF file size: 1.08 MB] Tips for printing an eArticle. See delivery schedule & refund policy.

NOTE! As the photo indicates, this device works only for bikes that have the front derailleur attached with a bolt on the chainring side of the seat tube. Seat tube shape does not matter.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Since nothing commercially sold fits my bike I made my own very similar to the one referenced by MerlinAma above. Went to Home Depot and got a 1/8" x 1/8" x12" piece of plated steel and cut and bent it to shape. I used a zip tie above and below the derailleur to hold it. I did it about this time last year and didn't have a single drop all last season. It was a good project for a cold, snowy, afternoon last winter. Less than a few bucks as I recall.

Click either of these for a larger view


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

MerlinAma said:


> Make your own:
> 
> http://www.roadbikerider.com/bookstore.htm#How_to_Make_a_Chain_Catcher
> 
> ...



I built one using these instructions. Works great.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Add Far and Near to the mix:









Red, Silver and Gold also available.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll stick to the Deda Dog Fang.

If your tubes are round it is still the simplest solution.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a K-Edge which works great, but I think if I needed one for another bike, I'd just get a piece of aluminum and make my own.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

MCJ said:


> Now that we have three chain guards or chain catchers on the market, the original K Edge, KCNC, and now Rotor can anyone suggest one over the other?


Meh. They all do the same thing, the same way. Folks that use Dog Fang or N-gear can argue which works better for a given situation, but overall...

Buy an arrow at Dicks, bend it a little, bolt it on, and done. $4 and a half-hour.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=113455&highlight=chain+catcher
Others in this thread and the link have used bits of old bottle cages, hardware store items, and so on. All good paths, whatever is most convenient.

If making your own isn't your thing, choose among the above based on color or what you think has the nicest-looking machining.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, you could make it from wire, and I've seen some decent ones made that way. But a bunch of really sorry looking installations too. 

MisterMike: Tie-wrapping to the down-tube would seem to have a drawback, how does the wire not rotate forward due to the chain's direction of travel?

ssing20: yours looks pretty good. Is that stainless steel wire?

ewitz: the Deda Dog Fang is what I used on my last bike. It doesn't work for a lot of the newer CF frames with huge, non-round seat tubes.

So, if anyone wants to save themselves the trouble, and a few dollars compared to some of the more expensive models, I will sell this one for $20. Ships for all of $2.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

dave2pvd said:


> ssing20: yours looks pretty good. Is that stainless steel wire?


Yes, it's steel, but not stainless so it's now showing signs of rust. I just made another one out of 1/8" diameter aluminum rod from a hobby shop. I also had to get a longer bolt for the FD. It's an M5x0.8-25.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Check out Jtek dropstop anti-drop device link: http://jtekengineering.com/dropstop.htm


----------

